# Losing her feathers in the cold winter



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

Is this a major concern? It's likely the turkeys that did this to her.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Molting, possibly? Looks from that picture they all may be.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have to agree with Animals. The others have that little bit of fluff that usually points at molting. 

What I'm not so sure about is the one where the skin looks red. If someone is doing that to her it needs to be stopped before blood is drawn. Blue Kote is the best bet. Hides the red.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

It could be molting, but that middle bird doesn't look like molting to me. It could be the turkeys doing it. If you have a rooster, he's doing it and he's over zealous.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I agree with imnukensc, my first thought was it looks like a rooster has been getting at her too much.


----------

